# Cheese And Artichoke Fondue



## Noralima (Sep 21, 2013)

I have for you this delicious REcipe its so wonderful 
so the ingredient :

1−1/2 cups diced processed American cheese
1 cup milk
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon all−purpose flour
1 teaspoon ground mustard
1−1/2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese
1 (14 ounce) can artichoke hearts, drained and chopped
1/4 cup roasted red peppers, drained and diced

Mix American cheese, milk, Worcestershire sauce, flour and mustard in a
3−quart saucepan. Cook over medium−low heat, stirring occasionally, until
cheese is melted. Stir in Cheddar cheese until melted. Stir in artichoke
hearts and bell peppers. Transfer cheese mixture to fondue pot. Keep warm
over low flame. Serve with dippers.


----------

